# baby has spotty face



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

My baby is 4 weeks old and over the past week or so has been getting progressively more and more spots on his face: each little a little blocked pore with a red area around each.  He also has a lot on his head and a few on the top of his chest and back.  The back of his neck is very red and inflammed at his hairline where it looks like a combination of these spots and a sweat rash almost.  Each eyelid has a little red area on them but his eyes are not sticky and we clean each eye with boiled cooled water on a separate piece of cotton wool.

Throughout this time, I have progressively introduced more and more formula feeds whilst reducing the number of breast milk feeds.  He has had formula feeds from day 2 of life as he was under phototherapy and we used formula to supplement my milk to the volume of feed required due to the light and his weight etc.  Its SMA Gold we are using.

Any ideas to what it might be or what might be of use in helping speed recovery?  Its not worrying him but it looks awful.  My HV says it'll just go in its own time.  We applied aqueous cream to his body tonight and put some olive oil on his scalp (looks like the start of some cradle cap there too) and will bathe him tomorrow.  We use an organic chamomille product in the bath usually but sometimes use Johnsons Baby Oil.  

Thanks!


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Was at hospital today for a haemoglobin level check as Rhys' level is low due to his jaundice at birth and mentioned skin to them: they think its infant eczema and so have started us on Nutramigen 1 instead of the SMA and recommend Cetraben bath additive and emollient for his skin.  Hopefully that will work!  His skin isnt annoying him thankfully but it does look v bad as if we dont take care of him and wash him properly!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya lena

If that doersnt work Lush do a brill creanm called ''dream cream'' which we use on molly

Jxx


----------

